# hi



## mike506 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi
Looking forward to participating.
I`m interested in non-fiction writing, particularly on aspects of the 60s at the moment.
If anyone else shares this interest, please get in touch.
Mike


----------



## wacker (Sep 4, 2008)

Let me be the first to welcome you on to the forum.


----------



## Non Serviam (Sep 4, 2008)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Nickie (Sep 4, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Mike!


Nickie


----------



## flashgordon (Sep 4, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Mike, this is a great place. See you around.


----------



## Tiamat (Sep 4, 2008)

Hello there Mike and welcome to WF!


----------



## terrib (Sep 4, 2008)

glad to have you Mike.....


----------



## WriterDude (Sep 4, 2008)

Welcome, Mike. Hope you like it here.


----------



## Shinn (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi Mike 

Welcome to WF 

I'm writing a fictional Vietnam War story that is set in the mid to late 60's.

Maybe we could get in touch?


----------



## A-L (Sep 6, 2008)

Welcome, Mike!:grin:


----------



## mike506 (Sep 6, 2008)

Hi 
Thanks for your message.
The project I`m involved with is focused on non-fiction pieces with  asixties theme/setting. But something fictional might be worth considering. If you might be interested drop a line to bboomreview@gmail.com 
All the best for now,
Mike


----------



## a writer (Sep 7, 2008)

Hey there, I'm new too  this looks like an awesome site!


----------



## Sam (Sep 8, 2008)

Welcome, Mike.


----------



## Damien. (Sep 8, 2008)

I wonder, Sammy, how long it will take you to realize I'm stalking you?

You sound old, Mike. Sixities, as in the hippy stuff, or women/African American right stuff? Anyhoo, I'll stalk around and see some of your stuff. 

Good to have you.


----------

